# ice anywhere?



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

well im looking to go ice fishing really soon and i was really wondering 2 things first does anyone know what the ice conditions are on some of these lakes around the area and second would anybody like to go ice fishing some time i have 2 augers a 2 man shelter and a heater as well as a few poles as well as a snowmobile and i really just have nobody to go with all my friends and family are a bunch of sissies and they wont go out and sit on the ice so if anyone would like to go then feel free pm me and we could set something up and go from there


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Mantua is frozen with 4" to 6" of ice but be careful venturing to the east or north sides for a couple days yet. Causey is frozen and i have heard 2 reports from today that said 3" to 6". I tend to believe it is closer to 3" than 6". Birch Creek and Woodruff are frozen with safe ice. Huntington, Scofield, E-Lake and a few others up that way are safe. A few places at the Berry are safe.
I fished Mantua Monday and today. Monday i caught 25 fish(perch and trout) and today i caught around 15(perch and trout). Most of the perch are tiny but the trout are decent. You are welcome to join me on a few trips as the season progresses. As soon as Pineview freezes, i spend close to 20 days a season on it and do very well for perch and crappie. 8)


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

that sounds great where at is pineview? im at a loss right now and cant think where its at and strawberry and scofield are the ones im looking forward to the most oh and if it helps i also have a state parks pass as well


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> that sounds great where at is pineview? im at a loss right now and cant think where its at and strawberry and scofield are the ones im looking forward to the most oh and if it helps i also have a state parks pass as well


Pineview is up Ogden Canyon in Weber County. I may fish the berry once this year. I don't care for it much the same as Scofield. I also have a parks pass. What area do you live? I am in Weber Caounty.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i live in provo just off center street


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Ouch, that is about a 2 hour drive for you then.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey if you guys get a trip that is open to others tagin along please let me know........ Although I have fished all my life I have never gone ice fishing...... so would be total novice. If this wouldnt be to irratating let me know !


----------



## rayman99 (Dec 10, 2009)

Same here guys, I live in Orem and I am new to ice fishing and would like to tag along with a more experienced ice anglers before I attempt to do anything by myself. Oh and my wife would kill me if I went out by myself without first having been out with someone else.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

You guys better be careful because its addicting. I havent really quite figured out why either :? . You wake up at the butt crack of dawn, drive for hours to get out of a truck in below freezing temps, Just to walk out on the ice and hover above a hole for hours & hours. Sounds miserable, but for some reason by the next day when youve finally got the feeling back in your body your ready to do it all over again :lol:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

guner said:


> Hey if you guys get a trip that is open to others tagin along please let me know........ Although I have fished all my life I have never gone ice fishing...... so would be total novice. If this wouldnt be to irratating let me know !


I will be at either Causey or Mantua all day saturday. If any of you guys want to tag along shoot me a pm. I have all the gear for ice fishing but you will need to bring your own ice rod and something to sit on. Maybe pick up some wax worms too. 8)


----------



## Oaks (Nov 16, 2007)

Big boy if you live in Provo your best gig is at strawberry. up here in the north we go to Pineview, Manua out of convenience.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I am always up for ice fishing with people as well...My wife doesn't seem to like it when I go on my own. I have a sled, poles, etc...and an all wheel drive car!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Lets do strawberry soon!! We can take the sleds to some spots I know. I'll PM you in two weeks and we can set up a trip!!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

well hell as it sits i just got all next week of now so im sorta thinking of hitting scofield if i can so if any one would be interested send me a pm and we shall see if we could set something up


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You should be good anywhere on scofield!! I would love to join but I got finals till Thursday!! Dang. Let Strawberry get some ice and it will be on!!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I am up for Scofield anytime!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm not thinking of gong until Thursday or Friday or I would have to be back home around noon and that's not worth my drive to ne back that early and I'm not to sure how my car will do pulling my sled up the canyon so it will probly take me even longer to get there even but if anyone wants to go just let me know


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

guner said:


> Hey if you guys get a trip that is open to others tagin along please let me know........ Although I have fished all my life I have never gone ice fishing...... so would be total novice. If this wouldnt be to irratating let me know !


So gunner where do you live?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Is there anywhere else other than Scofield that has a good amount of ice yet? I doubt DC or Jordanelle have iced over yet. I am looking to head out tomorrow morning somewhere but wanted to make sure there was safe ice before venturing out. Anyone know if Echo, Rockport, East Canyon, DC, Jordanelle, etc have safe ice yet? I am hoping to keep the driving distance to around an hour and a half or less. (I live in West Jordan)


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I am in West Jordan about 8400 So
But not a big deal traveling some  
I was laid off last week because I got a new job and had given 2 weeks notice, so I have been off.. but new job starts Monday so I am going back to working Mon-Fri with weekends off... YEEAAAH !
But wont be available till weekends. Although I have a trail blazer so I can always pull out kid seats and have room for a run


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I just went for a ride up American fork canyon and silver lake flat lake looked like it was froze over and tibble fork was half froze with footprints walking across the lake but thats still not ready but if anyone would be willing to give that a try the roads are closed at tibble fork and you would need a sled or a wheeler to get up to silver lake flat unless you want to hike the 4 miles up there


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

guner said:


> I am in West Jordan about 8400 So
> But not a big deal traveling some
> I was laid off last week because I got a new job and had given 2 weeks notice, so I have been off.. but new job starts Monday so I am going back to working Mon-Fri with weekends off... YEEAAAH !
> But wont be available till weekends. Although I have a trail blazer so I can always pull out kid seats and have room for a run


I am at about 8400 So. as well


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

My offer still stands for tomorrow morning. I will either be at Causey or Mantua around 8 am with my son. There is room in the tent for another adult. You can also hitch a a ride if needed from the valley if you buy us something to snack on or drink.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Jat... you East or West side ?
I am just North of copper hills high.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

guner said:


> Hey Jat... you East or West side ?
> I am just North of copper hills high.


I am at approx. 8400 S 2400 W


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Bigboy..... how old is your boy ?
My oldest is 7 and was wondering if it would be to cold for little guys.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Last night on roughen it outdoors they were at scofield ice fishing near the marina and had six inches of ice bit thee are still some spots of open water so I'm really thinking of going up there tomarow or Tuesday with my 4 year old if anyone's intrested shoot me a pm and we could see if we could coordinate it I may not be able to leave until around ten tomarow but earlier on Tue so if you want to go let me know


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

So is anyone heading out this weekend ?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i am sorta thinking of going out tomarow but im not sure if or where im going to go at all if i do it would just be me if i do go


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm also thinking of heading up in the morning all by myself.
Maybe Strawberry?


----------

